# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Corrier Rumour - Natalie

## moonstorm

"Natalie will be back on the Street in February 2011, just over 10 years after leaving. She will be the new owner of the Rovers following Liz's departure. Sally is furious that Natalie's back and fears she plans an attempt to destroy her marriage to Kevin while Rosie warns her off. Natalie makes an approach to Ken and Deirdre to buy number one so she can expand the Rovers and Sally also has plans to run Natalie out of town enlisting the Barlows help."

The above is from Wiki - so that's why I put it in rumours, what does everyone think???

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2010)

----------


## Perdita

There was a feature with Natalie going back to Corrie on Loose Women and meeting Sally but Denise Welsh did not hint at a return to Corrie, but that does not mean she is not, of course

----------


## lizann

Surely Steve and Becky would take over the pub from Liz ?????????

----------


## Perdita

They both have criminal records, problems with licence, I think that is why Liz's name is over the door and not Steve's

----------

lizann (09-12-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Steve owns the pub at the moment but probably has to sell it because of his  money problems.  I would welcome Natalie back if the rumours are true.

----------


## Perdita

I thought Denise left Waterloo Road to concentrate on Loose Women, would she want to join a soap that runs all year round after leaving WR which is not 52 weeks a year?

----------


## sean slater

That thing about Natalie ruining Sally's marriage to Kevin is a lie, because she finds out about Kevin and Molly this week. So I think their marriage is well and truly ruined already! I don't see the point to be honest.

----------


## Perdita

Natalie and Kevin had an affair a long time ago, Sally and Kev worked through it, can't see the point of bringing Natalie back again with no connection to anybody. But in soapland....

----------


## tammyy2j

Why would she come back to the place where Des died oh I forgot this is a soap after all

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'd love this to be true as I love Denise Welsh but doubt it is..

----------

